

How OpenTable Could Actually Matter - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/03/how-opentable-could-actually-matter/

======
noss
Bah!

I thought it was an open source Google Bigtable project.

Noo, it is "Dot com meltdown survivor and restaurant reservation software
company OpenTable".

~~~
edw519
Not a bad idea for a restaurant name in SV... The Open Database, 24 tables, no
waiting.

